# Luce Plug-in



## Joker4Life (4. März 2007)

Könnte mir bitte erklären,wie ich den Luce Plug-in installieren soll und wie ich das anwende?! ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und es klappt nicht.
DAnke im voraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. März 2007)

Die entpackte Datei einfach in de nPluginordner ziehen.
Und auf der homepage git es ein Handbuch und ein Tutorial welches erklärt wie man es anwendet.
http://amicoperry.altervista.org/luce/main.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## Joker4Life (4. März 2007)

Wie kann ich den plug-in eigentlich anwenden? ^^


----------

